
Ask HN: How can I seek out successful mentors who I can connect to? - thakobyan
We always get told about the importance of having mentors in real life. Most successful people have&#x2F;had mentors who they&#x27;re grateful to for their achievements. I&#x27;m super curious to learn how one finds such mentors to connect to.
======
josh_carterPDX
It depends on what you're looking for. Do your homework. They're kind of like
investors. Get an intro if possible. Cold emailing someone to say, "Hey, I'd
like you to be my mentor" may not be the best approach.

Have a game plan.

Make sure you're clear about what you're looking for and what you'd like help
with. The reason these people are successful is because they don't waste their
time on stuff.

Don't expect it to be a one way street. Offer something in return even if it's
just time.

Listen more than you talk.

That's about it. Good luck!

~~~
thakobyan
Love the idea of doing my homework first.

------
PaulHoule
If you see somebody you would like to talk to, shoot them an email or call
them on the phone.

For instance if a professor wrote a paper about topic X, look them up in the
university directory and call them up, odds are pretty good they are in the
office, then say you read this paper and thought it was interesting and you
have this question and probably you will get an answer.

It really is that simple.

~~~
saranshk
Totally agreed. Cold emailing can work wonders sometimes. Contrary to our
beliefs, many people are willing to reply to emails

~~~
thakobyan
Right. That's something I never done before but would like to give it a shot!

